# iPhone & iPad in Europe



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to France and Italy in September for 2 weeks and I'm trying to figure out how to use my iPhone without causing to big of a bill. I can turn International calling with AT&T for $5.99 a month plus .99 a call. I would also like to be able to text. The texting feature is $10 a month for 50 text messages. I have seen apps that allow you to text for free but not sure if they will work. I don't want to run up a lot of roaming charges. I have the unlimited data plan but not sure if I should add the data plan or not. If I do would that keep me from running up roaming charges? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't help with the texts or charges, I didn't use mine when I went to Europe in May. A friend did earlier in the year.  She didn't know about app-killers so her iPhone was constantly racking up data.  Result was a bill of $9,500 for 6 weeks.  So, #1 tip is to make sure none of your apps are running in the background while you're roaming around!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lyndl said:


> I can't help with the texts or charges, I didn't use mine when I went to Europe in May. A friend did earlier in the year. She didn't know about app-killers so her iPhone was constantly racking up data. Result was a bill of $9,500 for 6 weeks. So, #1 tip is to make sure none of your apps are running in the background while you're roaming around!


Wow, did they make her pay it? I have roaming turned off and I will either add a small data plan or just turn data off. It is easy to do from on my iPhone. This is a great reminder to make sure that is done.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

She's still arguing the point.  It was her own fault, but she's saying she should have been warned.  I think she'll have to end up paying it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lyndl said:


> She's still arguing the point. It was her own fault, but she's saying she should have been warned. I think she'll have to end up paying it.


I visited the AT&T store a couple of weeks ago to make sure that I knew what I was doing. So glad I did they gave me a lot of tips. I'm going into the store on 9/1 before my trip and make sure I have everything set up correctly. This trip is expensive enough already. Getting hit with that large of a bill would be a killer.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow I just read this story... that is SO scary.


----------

